# PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration OR Line Output Converter



## strikeruy (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I just want to add a power amp + subwoofer to my 2012 Cruze.

Reading a lot this forum and I found two possible adapters:

1) PAC AA-GM44 Amplifier Integration Interface for Select 2010 and Up GM Vehicles at $30

2) PAC LP7-2 L.O.C. PRO Series 2-Channel Line Output Converter with Remote Turn On at $20.


Which will be better?.. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I tapped into the rear speaker wiring at the left drivers side Kick panel .
Spent more for the LOC too ..
There is also the option to wire staight to an Amp that accepts High Signals ..Depends upon the Amp and IT's capabilities and signal to noise .


----------



## strikeruy (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Brian V!.

I've an old Pioneer GM-X944


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I ran a loc ran from the same as brian. Worked great for me. Ran wires all the way to the trunk and hid the loc in there instead of the fatter rca wires.


----------

